

Paper: An Analysis Of Linux Scalability To Many Cores - ZeroMinx
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/10/4/paper-an-analysis-of-linux-scalability-to-many-cores.html

======
js2
The blog post is a decent summary, but definitly click through to the paper.

~~~
ZeroMinx
Agreed, but I personally prefer to know what a pdf file is about before
downloading, so I chose to link to the summary on highscalability.com

